
Show HN: Tabchat – A browser extension that lets you comment on any webpage - mshindal
https://github.com/mshindal/tabchat
======
mshindal
This is my first real open source project so I'm open to any criticism or
advice!

------
luid101
I think its a pretty cool extension, how do you identify the user on each web
page?

~~~
mshindal
Thanks. It generates a random key client side the first time you leave a
comment that’s used to identify the user.

